# Comcast Faster!



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2003)

I found my cable modem off-line this morning. Restarted, and Comcast is now 3 Mbit download speeds!  Woo-Hoo!  I am in the Baltimore region, and read about this increase for Comcast a month or two ago, but today is it for me!  Now, I can read my eMail a lot faster  ::ha::


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 21, 2003)

How do you know it's so much faster?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 21, 2003)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> How do you know it's so much faster?



Good Question!  I just go to THIS PAGE , click on the Bandwidth Meter button, and see speeds of between 3000 and 3200 Kbps. Before today, always about 1500 to 1700 Kbps. You can test yours also. Not the only speed test on the net, and others may show somewhat different results. I think it's a valid means to compare other broadband ISPs, not because it's totally accurate, but just a comparison.  I knew this upgrade was coming, I just wasn't sure when, on-line notice said by the 1st of December in most areas of the US for Comcast.


----------



## fryke (Nov 21, 2003)

Just to add a more international view on the topic... ;-) Cablecom Switzerland upgraded my 600/200 kbps line to 2048/400 this week! Wooohooo!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Nov 21, 2003)

Status:
Test completed...
Bandwidth = 4662.9 Kbps

:O~~~

I love university leased lines. He he. Next time I'm at home, I'll have to check the cable modem and see if ours is running any faster.


----------



## bobw (Nov 21, 2003)

Status:
Test completed...
Bandwidth = 1647.2 Kbps

Hopefully that will be doubled in the beginning of December.

All I want for Christmas is another 1500Kbps


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 21, 2003)

I'd settle for just 1647.2 right now 

Status:
Test completed...
Bandwidth = 814.8

I'm guessing my speed will get bumped up somewhere around the same time yours is, Bob.


----------



## dixonbm (Nov 21, 2003)

so does this only affect Comcast in the DC/Baltimore area or does it affect all comcast customers. I haven't noticed any difference here in the Nashville area. However we were down the other night.


----------



## bobw (Nov 21, 2003)

Comcast is going to double their speed in all their locations;

Here are the Comcast 3mb download rollout dates:
Atlantic 
Market Name Market Date 
Pittsburgh (Tri-State) 08/04/03 - 
Chesterfield, VA 10/22/03 - 
Elyria, OH 11/01/03 - 
Baltimore, MD 12/01/03 - 
Washington, DC 12/01/03 - 
Richmond, VA 10/22/03 - 
Miami, FL 11/01/03 - 

East Market Name Market Date 
NJ North, NJ 11/03/03 - 
Reading (PA West), PA 11/03/03 - 
NJ South, NJ 12/01/03 - 
Phila Metro, PA 12/01/03 - 
Hartford, CT 11/01/03 - 
Hamden, CT 12/30/03 - 
Northeast, MA 01/27/04 - 

Midwest 
Market Name Market Date 
Detroit 1 (Mich A), MI 10/01/03 - 
Independence, MO 10/01/03 - 
Muncie, IN 10/01/03 - 
Olathe, KS 11/01/03 - 
Detroit 2 (Mich B), MI 12/01/03 - 
Chicago, IL 12/15/03 - 
Michigan, MI 12/16/03 - 
Indianapolis, IN 12/23/03 - 
Fort Wayne, IN 12/30/03 - 
Minnesota, MN 01/27/04 - 
Indiana, IN 12/15/03 - 

Mountain 
Market Name Market Date 
Pima (Tucson), AZ 10/15/03 10/15/03 
Albuquerque, NM 10/17/03 - 
Dallas, TX 12/02/03 - 
Denver, CO 12/05/03 01/05/04 
Salt Lake City, UT 11/01/03 - 
Portland, OR 01/20/04 - 
Seattle, WA 01/02/04 - 

South 
Market Name Market Date 
Knoxville, TN 07/01/03 - 
Atlanta, GA 08/22/03 - 
Dallas, GA 10/01/03 - 
Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS 10/01/03 - 
Lake County, FL 10/01/03 - 
Meridian, MS 10/01/03 - 
Mobile, AL 10/01/03 - 
Panama City, FL 10/01/03 11/01/03 
Savannah, GA 10/01/03 - 
Tuscaloosa, AL 10/01/03 - 
Little Rock, AR 10/17/03 - 
Naples, FL 10/17/03 10/20/03 
W. Florida (Srsta), FL 10/17/03 10/20/03 
Charleston, SC 11/01/03 - 
Paducah, KY 11/15/03 - 
East Tenn, TN 12/02/03 - 
Huntsville/Florence, AL 12/23/03 - 
Tallahassee, FL 12/29/03 - 
Augusta, GA 12/30/03 - 
Chattanooga, TN 12/30/03 - 
Nashville, TN 12/30/03 12/22/03 
Jacksonville, FL 12/15/03 - 

West 
Market Name Market Date 
Sacramento, CA 12/01/03 - 
Bay Area, CA 12/16/03 - 
Southern California 01/13/04 -


----------



## dixonbm (Nov 21, 2003)

SWEEEEET!!!

December here I come. 

Poor guys with DSL with have to seriously consider switching!


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

C'mon, Earthlink, get with the program! 

  Oh well... at least Safari loads stuff quite a bit faster than IE, and even IE in OS 9 on my iMac is faster than IE in OS 9 on the G3.  Much faster.  So it's like having extra bandwidth, I guess.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 21, 2003)

ya, my speed was raised, but i see NO difference. freakin comcast, im getting my 8 mbps dsl!


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 21, 2003)

DSL in Canada blows cable out of the water.  Cable here in my area 1.5Mbit down/128Kbit up, DSL ultra 3.5Mbit down/800Kbit up.

Cable used to be 3Mbit, but Rogers cut the speed in half, upped the price by $5.00 per month and ripped off all their customers.


----------



## Koelling (Nov 22, 2003)

Comcast lied to us for over 6 months ending in termination of our service. It's a long, bitter story. At&t was so much better, whenever we had a problem they'd credit our account for the whole month.


----------



## cybergoober (Nov 22, 2003)

*Status:*
Test completed
Bandwidth = 4326.6 Kbps

Cox High Speed Internet
Virginia USA

I'll have to check when I'm at work on Monday


----------



## DamnDJ (Nov 22, 2003)

Now only if they'd double the upstream bandwidth


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Nov 23, 2003)

1442.7 Kbps

Comcast
Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 24, 2003)

680 Kbps 

Verizon DSL, Buffalo, NY


----------



## dixonbm (Nov 24, 2003)

1555 kbps

Comcast
Nashville, TN

I can't wait for the boost in late december. They've got billboards here advertising that its "Now Even Faster."


----------



## Trip (Nov 24, 2003)

5714.3 Kbps

Provo, Utah
Comcast is, as always, my favorite.


----------



## bobw (Dec 8, 2003)

Anyone using Comcast, and your date has arrived for the increase, and you don't see it, power off the modem and cable, reconnect and try. Mine today is 

Status:
Test completed...
Bandwidth = 4294.7 Kbps

Was running between 1300-1600.


----------



## Trip (Dec 8, 2003)

How do I power off everything?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2003)

2418.5 Kbps.
Adelphia Cable:  Colorado Springs, CO...


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 8, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> How do I power off everything?



Unplug the modem, wait a few seconds, plug it back in.


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 8, 2003)

this thread is depressing  

i am on a 56k modem with crappy phone lines leaving me at 28.8 kbps with no chance of cable or DSL

(but maybe satellite )


----------



## Trip (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't find any reliable website to test this on. But with all the sites I have tested it on I get either 1 Mbps or slower.

And yes, I did unplug my modem for a minute...a couple weeks back in fact.


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 9, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> How do I power off everything?



Jab a fork in the outlet near the equipment.  In addition to power outage, you may see a lights show and an interesting tingling sensation...


----------



## bobw (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.2wire.com/


----------



## mdnky (Dec 9, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> I can't find any reliable website to test this on. But with all the sites I have tested it on I get either 1 Mbps or slower.
> 
> And yes, I did unplug my modem for a minute...a couple weeks back in fact.


 You most likely won't.  Too many factors involved.  That site has to have more bandwidth than you to start, without any other traffic on their connection.  How many peer points, distance from you, etc.  All those sites are good for is a general idea.


----------



## Trip (Dec 9, 2003)

From 2wire.com I get "4473.7 Kbps".
From dslreports.com I get "1471 kbps"
From bandwidthplace.com I get "1247 kbps"

Huh?!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 22, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> From 2wire.com I get "4473.7 Kbps".
> From dslreports.com I get "1471 kbps"
> From bandwidthplace.com I get "1247 kbps"
> 
> Huh?!


2wire isn't a very congested site.  Plus, I'll bet they cripple the numbers at the latter two so that you'll buy connections from them, thinking your connection sucks.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 23, 2003)

Yay! I just got the speed boost a few days ago and I'm getting a pretty constant 350kb/sec when downloading from a fast server   Ty Comcast


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 23, 2003)

just updated comcast in my area. I ran 2wire connection, and it says I have a blazingly fast theoretical speed of 284 Kbs. bandwidthplace.com says I have a speed of 204.

Wtf?


----------



## nukethenick (Jan 6, 2004)

Could get 10mbit for 15 bucks a month back home (sweden). Moved to the U.S and could be happy to find a decent DSL 512k that didn't rob me blind every month.

Man... and now they're offering upgrades to 100mbit at home. Can you even get 10 in the U.S? I doubt it.. Damn


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 6, 2004)

There are some FTTH places in the U.S. but not a lot.


----------

